# Tchao



## la fée

Est-ce vrai que "tchao" s'emploie seulement comme salutation de congé? Et comment l'écrivez-vous, "tchao", "chao" ou "ciao"?


----------



## Souxie

Non, pas seulement pour salutation de congé. Il est synonyme d'aurevoir dans son utilisation, quelque soit le contexte (travail, famille, amis, amants, etc), mais est d'utilisation familière. Donc on ne l'utilise pas avec des gens qu'on ne connait pas, ni dans des relations hiérarchiques comme avec un patron par exemple. En génaral on écrit tchao, parfois ciao.


----------



## la fée

Mais si tu dis qu'il est synonyme d' "au revoir", c'est une salutation de congé, n'est-ce pas? "Se congédier", pour moi, ça signifie "s'en aller".


----------



## Souxie

En fait tu as intitulé ton post "tchao pour se congéd*ier*", congédier étant d'une utilisation très formelle et rare. "salutation de congé" n'est pas correct, congé étant synonyme de vacances dans un contexte professionnel, et "salutation _de_" ne se dit pas dans cette forme. Cela pouvait donc éventuellement signifier _se dire aurevoir quand on part en congé,_ ce qui n'a pas beaucoup de sens...
Mais pour le sens de tchao en tant qu'aurevoir, je crois que nous sommes d'accord!


----------



## Aoyama

En italien, comme tu sais, "ciao" (tchao en français, mais l'orthographe italienne est aussi possible) signifie à la fois "bonjour" et "au revoir". Ce n'est pas le cas en français où il ne signifierait qu'au revoir.
Mais on peut aussi traduire "ciao" par "salut" qui est ambigu et signifie à la fois "bonjour" et "au revoir" ...


----------



## la fée

Merci bien à tous ceux qui m'ont aidée et à ceux qui m'aideront!


----------



## tilt

Souxie said:


> "salutation de congé" n'est pas correct, congé étant synonyme de vacances dans un contexte professionnel, et "salutation _de_" ne se dit pas dans cette forme


Je suis désolé, mais _congé _n'a pas que ce sens. Quand on _prend congé _de quelqu'un c'est qu'on le quitte.
L'expression _salutation de congé _n'est pas idiomatique, c'est certain, mais je la trouve plutôt bien choisie pour distinguer les formules de politesse signifiant _au revoir _de celles signifiant _bonjour_.

Le verbe _congédier_, par contre, ne convient pas car _congédier quelqu'un_, c'est lui demander de partir. Ce fil devrait donc plutôt s'appeler _Tchao pour se quitter_.


----------



## Aoyama

> Quand on _prend congé _de quelqu'un c'est qu'on le quitte.


Veramente, mais alors c'est bien : "prendre congé (de)". Pour "congé" pris séparément, le commentaire de Souxie est pertinent.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Quant à moi, je trouve que l'expression *salutations de congé* est claire et  parfaitement compréhensible... Je n'ai pas eu le moindre doute à sa lecture...

Aoyama, je ne suis pas convaincu par votre argument. Le premier sens de _congé _(d'où découle celui de vacances) est bien de se séparer de quelqu'un ou quelque chose... Donc congé pris séparément, c'est comme ça que je le comprends...


----------



## Aoyama

> Le premier sens de _congé _(d'où découle celui de vacances) est bien de se séparer de quelqu'un ou quelque chose.


Congé signifie étymologiquement : "autorisation de s'en aller"
Vacance(s) signifie : vide et par extension inoccupé (plusieurs acception)
vacance(s) ne me semble pas "découler" de congé.
Quand à "salutation de congé", ce n'est pas complètement impossible mais inhabituel.


----------



## Fred_C

Souxie said:


> "salutation de congé" n'est pas correct, congé étant synonyme de vacances dans un contexte professionnel, et "salutation _de_" ne se dit pas dans cette forme.


 
Mais si, mais si.

"Salutation de congé" était parfaitement clair et correct.

Peut-être que Souxie est un peu jeune ?


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai 55 ans (mais j'en fais 53, à l'aise), je dois être encore un peu jeune mais je ne vois pas vraiment dans quelle situation employer "salutation de congé" ? Sur une carte postale ?


----------



## Fred_C

Aoyama et Souxie sont la même personne ?
Pardonnez-moi.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> J'ai 55 ans (mais j'en fais 53, à l'aise), je dois être encore un peu jeune mais je ne vois pas vraiment dans quelle situation employer "salutation de congé" ? Sur une carte postale ?


Dans un fil sur WordReference, peut-être ! 
Ou plus sérieusement, dans un contexte linguistique. 

J'admets volontiers que La fée aurait mieux fait d'écrire _Est-ce vrai que "tchao" s'emploie seulement pour dire au revoir ?_
Mais dans l'absolu, avons-nous une meilleure expression que _salutation de congé,_ pour désigner les formules de salutation ayant ce sens ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Aoyama et Souxie sont la même personne ?


Pas que je sache ...


> Mais dans l'absolu, avons-nous une meilleure expression que _salutation de congé,_ pour désigner les formules de salutation ayant ce sens ?


Peut-être _salutation en prenant congé ..._


----------



## la fée

Oh là là! Je ne croyais pas que ma question puisse soulever un débat aussi animé qui va au-delà de ce que je voulais savoir... Merci à tous. J'ai compris que "tchao" est utilisé seulement pour dire "au revoir", c'est-à-dire quand on... prend congé de quelqu'un! Bonne journée! TCHAO!!!


----------



## Souxie

Fred_C said:


> "Salutation de congé" était parfaitement clair et correct.


 


tilt said:


> Mais dans l'absolu, avons-nous une meilleure expression que _salutation de congé,_ pour désigner les formules de salutation ayant ce sens ?


 
Bonjour Fred C et tilt!

Pouvez-vous donner des exemples où utiliser l'expression?


----------



## Aoyama

Et ce n'est pas moi ...
En tout cas, après avoir réfléchi à cette histoire de "salutation de congé" (mamma mia), je ne vois que (et cela ne répondra pas à Souxie) :
. je vous salue en prenant congé
. recevez mes salutations en guise de congé ("ma salutation" bizarre)
très Sacha Guitry on avouera ...


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Et ce n'est pas moi ...
> En tout cas, après avoir réfléchi à cette histoire de "salutation de congé" (mamma mia), je ne vois que (et cela ne répondra pas à Souxie) :
> . je vous salue en prenant congé
> . recevez mes salutations en guise de congé ("ma salutation" bizarre)
> très Sacha Guitry on avouera ...


Mais voyons, il n'a jamais été question d'employer cette expression dans le langage courant. Pas plus que _attribut du sujet_ ou _pronom relatif_, par exemple !

Simplement, lorsqu'on considère les salutations en usage dans une langue, on pourra être amené à vouloir distinguer les _salutations de congé _des autres.
C'est exactement ce qu'a fait La fée dans ce fil.

Peut-être _salutations de séparation _vous paraitrait-il plus adéquat, dans un tel cas ? Ou un autre terme ?
Ce serait tout à fait défendable, mais en l'absence d'un terme usuel et reconnu, _salutation de congé _n'est pas moins bon qu'un autre.
Il ne me semble pas que Cilquiestsuens, Fred_C ou moi-même ayons dit quoi que ce soit de plus.


----------



## la fée

Merci, Tilt! Je partage ton opinion. Je crois que tu es le seul (la seule?) à avoir compris ma question!


----------



## Aoyama

> Simplement, lorsqu'on considère les salutations en usage dans une langue, on pourra être amené à vouloir distinguer les _salutations de congé _des autres.


Je comprends mieux. Ici, salutation(s) serait synonyme de "formule", "expression".
Je pense quand même que "les _salutations [utilisées pour prendre] (de) congé _des autres" s'entendrait plus clairement ...
Mais c'est un détail.


----------



## Souxie

Enfin, pour répondre à la question de départ, qui était : l’utilisation de « tchao » correspond t-elle à celle d’aurevoir ?, nous avons rapidement conclu que *oui*.
Quant à la formule « salutation de congé », je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi tout ce tamtam. Elle n’existe pas, bien qu’elle soit compréhensible. On pourrait, pourquoi pas, l’utiliser pour décrire la fonction de certaines formules/expressions en grammaire française (cf. attribut du sujet, complément circonstanciel et consoeurs), on pourrait même l’utiliser pour nommer certaines formules d’usage courant qui auraient pour objectif de « se quitter ». Et en langage courant, en langage utilisé, ce qui me semble être le but de WR, elle n'est pas correcte: si vous l’utilisez dans une discussion, à moins que ce soit dans une discussion de fond sur la linguistique entre spécialistes ou passionnés dans laquelle on s’autoriserait des innovations, il y a peu de chances qu’on vous comprenne. Ou on vous prendra pour un étranger. Même si cette formule _pourrait_ exister.

Lorsque j’ai écrit que cette formule n’était _pas compréhensible_, c’était du point de vue d’un langage courant, usuel, pas grammaticalement. Le mot congé est la très grande majorité du temps utilisé dans un contexte professionnel. Cela ne veut pas dire que son acceptation « se quitter » n’existe pas. Nous parlions du mot *tchao*.
Je suis d’accord pour dire que débattre de l’usage est très enrichissant, et je suis désolée que certains fils puissent prendre cette tournure. Peut-être ne sommes-nous pas dans un débat de même niveau, et que c’est cela qui pose problème.



Souxie said:


> Non, *pas seulement* pour salutation de congé. Il est synonyme d'aurevoir dans son utilisation, quelque soit le contexte (travail, famille, amis, amants, etc), mais est d'utilisation familière. Donc on ne l'utilise pas avec des gens qu'on ne connait pas, ni dans des relations hiérarchiques comme avec un patron par exemple. En génaral on écrit tchao, parfois ciao.


----------



## Fred_C

Souxie said:


> Enfin, pour répondre à la question de départ, qui était : l’utilisation de « tchao » correspond t-elle à celle d’aurevoir ?, nous avons rapidement conclu que *oui*.
> Quant à la formule « salutation de congé », je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi tout ce tamtam. Elle n’existe pas, bien qu’elle soit compréhensible.


 
C'est là que je ne suis pas d'accord.
Beaucoup de francophones ont tendance à reprendre un étranger dès qu'ils utilisent une expression qu'ils n'emploieraient pas eux-mêmes, ce qui a le double désavantage d'être très frustrant pour l'étranger, et de relever d'une vision (erronée) selon laquelle le français correct est le français que je parle, tout le reste étant incorrect.

Il est vrai que savoir ce qui est correct ou pas de manière indépendante de ce qu'on dirait soi-même ou pas n'est pas une chose facile, mais c'est un exercice auquel nous nous devons de nous adonner, pour être le plus utile possible à nos amis qui apprennent le français.

La littérature est remplie de phrases correctes que nous n'aurions jamais pensé dire.


----------



## itka

> Beaucoup de francophones ont tendance à reprendre un étranger dès qu'ils utilisent une expression qu'ils n'emploieraient pas eux-mêmes, ce qui a le double désavantage d'être très frustrant pour l'étranger, et de relever d'une vision (erronée) selon laquelle le français correct est le français que je parle, tout le reste étant incorrect.


Là, je ne te comprends pas bien, Fred... 
Il me semble parfaitement normal pour un "natif" (franco-, anglo-, luso- ou n'importe quoi -phone) de reprendre un étranger qui dit quelque chose qui lui est "anormal" à l'oreille - du moins s'il souhaite aider l'étranger dans son apprentissage, autrement, il se contentera de la compréhension du message.
Je ne vois pas du tout en quoi ce serait frustrant pour l'étranger ! Je suis toujours très contente d'apprendre quelque chose dans une langue étrangère et très reconnaissante aux personnes qui corrigent les erreurs que je fais : c'est le meilleur moyen pour apprendre !

Je ne suis pas d'accord non plus sur le deuxième point. 
Il est bien établi maintenant que tout locuteur possède, dans sa langue maternelle, une qualité qui s'appelle "la compétence" qui lui permet de savoir "d'instinct" si une phrase est acceptable ou pas, grammaticalement, autrement dit si elle est grammaticale ou agrammaticale. 

Naturellement, les choses ne sont pas tranchées une fois pour toutes ! Tous les locuteurs n'ont pas les mêmes "frontières" de compétence. Il n'en reste pas moins très intéressant de savoir que telle tournure, acceptée par l'un, est rejetée par l'autre.

Cela est vrai aussi du vocabulaire. Certains mots ne présentent aucune ambiguité, tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que "table" est un mot français.
Le fait que "salutation de congé" ne soit pas accepté par Souxie n'est pas sans intérêt : cela montre que cette expression est "à la limite" de la langue et si la personne qui lit le message a déjà un bon niveau, cela fonctionnera comme une alerte : "Attention, cette expression n'est pas communément acceptée, bien qu'elle soit comprise".

Puis-je ajouter que "salutation de congé" ne fait pas non plus, pour moi, partie de la langue française ? Il n'est pas mauvais que La Fée sache que, si certains emploient sans hésiter cette expression, nous sommes au moins deux (sur une dizaine) à considérer qu'elle est impropre.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Le fait que "salutation de congé" ne soit pas accepté par Souxie n'est pas sans intérêt : cela montre que cette expression est "à la limite" de la langue et si la personne qui lit le message a déjà un bon niveau, cela fonctionnera comme une alerte : "Attention, cette expression n'est pas communément acceptée, bien qu'elle soit comprise".


J'ai des doutes sur ce point, car pour moi, il est évident que ce qui a mal été compris par Souxie et Aoyama, dès le départ, c'est la question de La fée, et non l'expression _salutation de congé_.

Leurs divers messages m'ont persuadé qu'ils ont cru que La fée voyait dans _salutation de congé _une expression équivalente à _Au revoir, je pars en vacances_.
Je me dis qu'ils ont dû lire sa question non pas ainsi :


> Est-ce vrai que "tchao" s'emploie seulement comme _*(= en tant que)*_ salutation de congé ?


mais ainsi :


> Est-ce vrai que "tchao" s'emploie seulement comme *(= de la même façon que) "*salutation de congé_*"*_ ?


C'est donc bien plus la mauvaise interprétation de _comme_, associée au fait que l'absence de guillemets autour de _salutation de congé_ ne les ait pas aiguillés, qui est en cause.
Sinon, il aurait suffit de signaler à La fée qu'elle avait fait ce que j'imagine être un italianisme, et ce débat sans fin n'aurait pas eu lieu. 

(Notez que je ne leur jette absolument pas la pierre, il arrive à tout le monde de se tromper. Certains le font même 4 fois sur 5, paraît-il ! )


----------



## itka

> (Notez que je ne leur jette absolument pas la pierre, il arrive à tout le monde de se tromper. Certains le font même 4 fois sur 5, paraît-il ! )


 D'autres vont même jusqu'à 5 fois sur 4...


----------



## Souxie

Oh!
On a donné rapidement notre définition de l'usage de Tchao (qui était la question de La Fée). On ne s'est pas trompé. On a aussi donné rapidement notre définition de l'usage de _salutation de congé_. On ne s'est pas trompé. On n'est juste *pas *sur la même définition de cet usage.


----------

